# My first coop



## shaneandkristy (Sep 2, 2013)

This is my first backyard coop and my 4 Rhode Island Reds love it


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coop. where you from it looks lovely ?


----------



## shaneandkristy (Sep 2, 2013)

We are from Rodney Ontario. And thank you.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Lovely scenery!!! Always wanted to see Ontario!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice. Lovely birds!


----------



## xossamito (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks ok !


----------

